# Wyndham Bonnet Creek 12/7-12/14/13



## dnemke (Nov 18, 2013)

Arriving on 12/7/13 and departing 12/14/13. I need a 2 or 3 bedroom deluxe and hopefully not a parking lot view. Other resorts considered if they have a kid's program ( 3 yr old ) Thank you.

Darlene
dnemke@broward.org


----------



## dnemke (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks, one popped up for me - a 3 bedroom.


----------

